

MegaNet: Non-IP based ultra high speed encrypted content delivery - theboywho
https://twitter.com/KimDotcom/status/484158646557765632

======
sotirisk
I don't get the Non-IP part. Will he somehow modify/override TCP/IP?

~~~
higherpurpose
Probably more than that. It might work at the IP layer, rather than TCP layer.
That could mean changing router software, but I doubt they will do that since
that could kill adoption. We'll see.

